# Canis > Saksa lambakoerte kennel Unerschrocken / Питомник немецких овчарок Unerschrocken >  R-pesakond/R-помёт 31.12.2008

## Tatjana

*R-помёт. Рождены 31.12.2008г* 

Отец: *Quay van de Moezenbulte*  /Голландия/

Мать: *Unerschrocken Cijara* /Эстония/

Родились 2 кобеля:* Rem, Ronny*

Их результаты:
*REM* /Таллинн/ KK-1
*RONNY* /Таллинн/ прошел обучение в школе Canis

----------


## Tatjana

Щенкам 45 дней.
*Рем*



*
Ронни*

----------


## Tatjana

Рем, 4 месяца, первая тренировка по послушанию:




Первая тренировка Рема по защите:

----------

